# Happy 5th Birthday Inky!



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey everyone! I had posted this on facebook, but I'm sick and can't sleep, so I figured I had time to post it here too.  4/29/12 was Inky's 5th birthday, and thought he as some geriatric health issues, he's on some meds that are helping keep him comfortable. Here's a picture of him eating his "cake" of roast beef:









And he got a chance to run around outside a bit a few days ago:









Inky says, even at 5 years old a hedgie can be a handsome model! (I like to think of him as a distinguished old man who's aged well  )


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Inky!!  Time flies.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy B-Day Inky!!

Congrats on the 5yrs!

He is a cutie for his age .


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Inky, looking as good as ever!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Woo!! Happy birthday Inky!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Inky! So handsome! You are still my special little man!!! I hope you liked your roast beef!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy belated bday! He's so handsome!


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Inky! You are a handsome senior hedgie. I hope my little girl will be lucky enough to enjoy a 5th birthday. too!*


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Inky! I love the last photo especially =^.^=


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone.  I'm so proud of what a trooper he is. He may be old, but he still has spirit!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

Happy birthday Inky  hes so handsome


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy birthday inky!


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Love the little presents and 'cake' stand. Adorable.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

What an adorable old man!  Haha, Inky looks fabulous! Happy birthday, sir!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Inky.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Amazing pictures of your special man on his birthday!
Congrats! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy belated birthday to Inky  Hes as handsome as ever


----------

